# Ipod was put in water, now it says it's been charging for hours?



## tech_kid11 (Nov 3, 2010)

My ipod had water damage, and it wouldn't respond to anything I did, so I thought it was hopeless. Then, I plugged it into the computer and the red charging battery appeared. I've left it plugged into the computer for at least 10 hours now, and there hasn't been any change. What should I do?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you need to get it checked out by experts. water damage is so indiscriminating that there could be other damage too. it could be anything from a bad battery to a completely bad player.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi tech_kid :wave:

Did you let it dry out completely first? 

You need to open the back-panel and and as many covers as possible, then remove the battery and SIM-card.

Carefully dab out all visible water droplets, then leave it for a minimum of 48 hours in a warm environment, an airing-cupboard is ideal, or above but not on a radiator - DON'T warm-dry the battery, leave that at room temperature.

Don't hold hold your breath during this period though, it's not a hard-an'-fast cure but it has been known to work :wink:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you are going to open as suggested, use a little alcohol to clean the water. minerals left after the water dried will corrode the electronics. dont overdo it.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very true, and use Isopropyl-Alcohol, as used in CD/DVD-cleaners etc., it doesn't leave the whitish streaks behind.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I accidentally left my ipod nano in the washer one day. I completely dissembled it, let it dry for a few days on its own. After that it worked ok. I think the battery is dead, but the battery was 3 or 4 years old then anyway and the water wouldn't help at all. 

You don't say which ipod you have so dissembling is different for some of them, but you can look on youtube on how to do it if you don't know


----------

